# Carburetor



## tdavis (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a Coleman Powermate 5000ER Generator - Model # PM0525202.02 with a 10 hp motor and gas is running out of the air filter. What is the problem? The motor is Tecumseh engine model HM100 - engine Family WTPXS.3582BA. The carb has 5165J9J on it. I want to understand the problem before I take it to a small engine repair shop. I do enjoy fixing things myself but not sure how to go about repairing this problem. What does a small engine repair shop charge for this type of repair? I really appreicate everyone's help. Take Care.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Most likely the float inlet needle sticking. Remove the bowl from the carburetor. Remove the pin from the float hinge (manual calls it “FLOAT HINGE AND AXLE”). Pay attention to how spring is installed to hold inlet needle. Spray inside carburetor with an inexpensive carburetor cleaner. Using a Q-tip saturated with metal polish, polish the area where the inlet needle sits. Reinstall everything.

The engine oil may be contaminated with gasoline. If it is, change the oil.

If you take the carburetor to a shop, they are going to clean and install a carburetor kit at a cost $45 to $75 depending on location.


This service manual should help:
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com...seh_Cast-Iron_Engines_Service_Information.pdf


----------



## ftfixer (Sep 20, 2009)

*gas overflow*

just for info. you may want to take a close look at the float to be sure there is not a hole in it that could allow gasoline to leak into it and hold the float down. this would allow the needle to remain open and overflow the carb.:dude:


----------

